# Quick question about folding seats



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Need a quick question answered. Does the Cruze LS trim also have folding rear seats?


----------



## Coolnate32 (May 15, 2011)

Mine does and It's a 2012 with the arm rest in the middle... Don't know if it makes a difference.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Coolnate32 said:


> Mine does and It's a 2012 with the arm rest in the middle... Don't know if it makes a difference.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Shouldn't make a difference. Does anyone happen to have a measurement for the height of the pass-through? I have 16" for mine. Just wanted to make sure it was the same.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

itll be the same lol. they wouldnt make a change to the structure of the car like that just for a different trim level


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

2012 2LT requires three hands to remove the head restrains as those two side clips have to be firmly depressed to remove the head restrains. Can't even drop the seat backs with those things in the way.

As opposed to my 2004 Cavalier that offers a flat surface with the rear seat backs down, this Cruze has a 1 1/2 inch step upwards to the seat back area. The distance from that step to the top is 15 1/2"

Noticed you cannot use the cup holders with the rear seat backs folded down. Think you could drop the seat backs with the head restrains attached if you moved both front seats completely forward. But if you did that, won't be able to get in to drive the car.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I just dropped one of the back seats yesterday and didn't fool with the head restraint at all. It did rub. If the head restraint does get in the way, then I'll raise the seat back on the front sea, or move the whole front seat foward to drop the back seat, and reposition the front seat back after it's done.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> 2012 2LT requires three hands to remove the head restrains as those two side clips have to be firmly depressed to remove the head restrains. Can't even drop the seat backs with those things in the way.
> 
> As opposed to my 2004 Cavalier that offers a flat surface with the rear seat backs down, this Cruze has a 1 1/2 inch step upwards to the seat back area. The distance from that step to the top is 15 1/2"
> 
> Noticed you cannot use the cup holders with the rear seat backs folded down. Think you could drop the seat backs with the head restrains attached if you moved both front seats completely forward. But if you did that, won't be able to get in to drive the car.


I can remove the head rest with two hands. slide it all the way up, then push both tabs in, and use your wrists to push it up. You don't have to get it all the way off, just off the notch, and then it'll slide right out.

@ Xtreme: The only real difference from trim level to trim level is the engine, and "luxury" or "comfort" features. The basic structure of the car remains the same across each trim, otherwise it would cost too much money to easily manufacture our car, as putting a part for an LTZ trim on an LS trim would then mess it all up.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> I can remove the head rest with two hands. slide it all the way up, then push both tabs in, and use your wrists to push it up. You don't have to get it all the way off, just off the notch, and then it'll slide right out.
> 
> @ Xtreme: The only real difference from trim level to trim level is the engine, and "luxury" or "comfort" features. The basic structure of the car remains the same across each trim, otherwise it would cost too much money to easily manufacture our car, as putting a part for an LTZ trim on an LS trim would then mess it all up.


Good. The box that's being built is 16" tall x 35" wide x 10.75" deep. It may not fit through the trunk opening, but it should fit through the back seat opening just fine. Should look pretty sick though!


----------

